# Sprucing up those ugly DIY Co2 Bottles



## kirby (Oct 26, 2012)

Recently I decided I did not like the look of all these plastic bottles that I had lined up around my tanks. After some work in the chemistry lab, I left with some very sleek looking pyrex glass containers. I used a glass diffuser to finish it all up. I think it looks much nicer than a 2l pop bottle. I have a couple larger ones that I will be using on my larger tanks. The containers give the tank that "mad scientist look"


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ha! That is very cool


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

500 mL volumetric flask? Why use such a nice piece of glassware?

In any case, I would be more worried if back pressure were to accumulate causing the flask to explode, sending glass shards everywhere...

However, in any case, the chemist in me _does_ agree.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I thought those flasks were stronger than that but I duno


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> I thought those flasks were stronger than that but I duno


Volumetric flasks aren't designed to be held under pressure; they are made for making up solutions to the proper concentration only


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Maybe a vintage beer bottle!  or any .... I would think.


----------



## kirby (Oct 26, 2012)

I did have come concern about explosions occurring in the middle of the night! I contained it in a little wooden box i put together and lined it with a plastic bag, just in case. I woke up this morning to discover that it was in one piece and bubbles were pumping out at a agreeable rate. I also don't think the glass would break, I believe the cork would pop out first as pressure normally takes the easiest route out of the flask in my experience.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

prettty good looking shiet right there...it would've been even crazier if it looked like it came out of the Dr.Jekyl & Mr.Hyde book


----------



## kirby (Oct 26, 2012)

hahah I could add some food colouring to really make it look crazy!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> 500 mL volumetric flask? Why use such a nice piece of glassware?
> 
> In any case, I would be more worried if back pressure were to accumulate causing the flask to explode, sending glass shards everywhere...
> 
> However, in any case, the chemist in me _does_ agree.


Why wouldn't you use expensive glassware if you can? Aren't aquariums meant as aesthetic displays to relieve stress and promote relation? (I know, what aquariums have I been keeping right?) So logically the nicer the equipment, the better the experience with the aquarium.

Especially if you have picky parents like I have, all of my tanks had to look tip-top or else I'd be reamed out for having such a mess in the house  ahh the good old days of living at home lol


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Why wouldn't you use expensive glassware if you can? Aren't aquariums meant as aesthetic displays to relieve stress and promote relation? (I know, what aquariums have I been keeping right?) So logically the nicer the equipment, the better the experience with the aquarium.


The chemist in me disagrees with using nice volumetric glassware for purposes that it was not originally intended for 

Also, there is the safety issue should that the output of the DIY CO2 get clogged, exploding glass is much more dangerous than exploding plastic.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

However a rubber cork will shoot out before the glass explodes (I hope!)


----------



## irminia (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks great!
The application is too small for my tank currently, but I just might have to copy this idea for a planted nanocube in the future!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> However a rubber cork will shoot out before the glass explodes (I hope!)


Hopefully!



irminia said:


> Looks great!
> The application is too small for my tank currently, but I just might have to copy this idea for a planted nanocube in the future!


Hmm, I might have to start a for sale thread. I might have some volumetric glassware lying around


----------

